# Downsampling Tool...



## Silverlake (5. September 2010)

Hey,

ich bin am suchen vom Downsampling Tool. Weiss jemand von euch wo ich es runterladen kann? Hab nähmlich keine Lust ein Heft DVD zu bestellen indem dabei ist.

Danke


----------



## mixxed_up (5. September 2010)

Ich könnte dir es bei Rapidshare hochladen, allerdings weiß ich nicht ob das erlaubt ist.

EDIT: Nö, ist aus urheberrechtlichen Gründen nicht erlaubt. Du wirst dir das Heft kaufen müssen.


----------



## Ezio (5. September 2010)

3DCenter Forum - DX10/DX10.1/DX11-Downsampling-Tool-Thread


----------



## Gast1111 (5. September 2010)

Cool, THX teste ich gleich mal mit Anno aus ;D


----------



## Silverlake (5. September 2010)

So ein ....

Naja danke für eure Hilfen


----------



## Gast1111 (5. September 2010)

Der Schei*dreck funktioniert nicht mit Anno, auch wenn man Vista mit F8 startet!


----------



## Ralf345 (24. Oktober 2011)

Hat sich das eigentlich inzwischen geändert? Wenn jetzt im anderen Forum, am besten noch im englischen, danach gefragt wird, hat man keine Chance einen Download Link zu geben. Ein englischer user hat es auch schwierig an eine entschprechende PCGH ranzukommen. Im übrigen wäre es besser gewesen die paar Buttons im GUI in englischer Sprache auszulegen. Das bisschen Englisch versteht sicher jeder. Oder geht das nach Windows Sprache automatisch?


----------

